# '05 vs. '06 Obrea Orca



## Nice Guy Eddy (Sep 19, 2005)

Are there any changes for the 2005 Orca?

Thanks.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Just paint colors...*

For 2006 the Orca is available in a "Blue", "Orange", "Silver" and "Green" color scheme. The "Red" and "White/Blue" that were available for 2005 will no longer be available.

Personally, I like the "Blue"...

They will also have a "Made to Order" option up and running on their website in about a week per Orbea-USA.


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*06 Orca is stiffer at the BB?*

Just ordered a silver 06 Orca today. The LBS owner told me that for 06 Orca, they beefed up the bottom bracket a little more to make it stiffer than the 05 model. 

Can anyone confirm this statement? or has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

xcool said:


> Just ordered a silver 06 Orca today. The LBS owner told me that for 06 Orca, they beefed up the bottom bracket a little more to make it stiffer than the 05 model.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this statement? or has anyone heard anything about this?


Email Orbea and ask, they're very helpful and always reply to basic inquiries. There's a techie guy there by the name of Jason Cranch who always seems to have an answer for anything relating to the Orbea products.

I have the 2006 Orca but since Im new to this bike, I have no clue if the bottom bracket is an improvement from the previous year. But I tell yah, the bike is very responsive when doing climbs, no mushy feeling like my old Fuji bike.

Goodluck with the new bike.


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*06 Orca is different than 05*

I did email orbea to question whether there is indeed some changes in the frame. They confirmed that there is a slight change in the bottom bracket and some other areas for a more "tuned" ride quality. They did not say whether it was stiffened, just changed.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

xcool said:


> I did email orbea to question whether there is indeed some changes in the frame. They confirmed that there is a slight change in the bottom bracket and some other areas for a more "tuned" ride quality. They did not say whether it was stiffened, just changed.


Notice the differences between the 2004 Orca and 2006 Orca:

2004 Orca:










2006 Orca:










Guess you can tell from the distance of the tire from back end of the BB and the way the stays are connected to the bottom bracket. And it looks like the end part of the downtube that connects to the BB has also been resized and now bigger. Or is that an optical illusion? My basis of course is the BB housing from the old Orca that protrudes prominently while 2006 Orca has almost none.

Unfortunately, cant find any pics around showing Orca 2005 BB.


----------



## xcool (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thanks for the pictures*

Great! Thanks for doing the research and posted the pictures. If you do find a picture of the 05, please let us know.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

xcool said:


> Great! Thanks for doing the research and posted the pictures. If you do find a picture of the 05, please let us know.


Here's a quick shoot of the '05 BB.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmmm? I dont see any distinct differences between 05 and 06 and I can only assume the BB reconfiguration happened in the 05 model. I wish Orbea-USA had been more specific when they replied to your email Xcool.

Dave99ag, thanks for posting the pic, that's very helpful.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

My guess is more layers of carbon, but the design itself hasn't changed from 05 to 06.


----------

